# Full metal Jousting FMJ



## Gazac55 (Jan 5, 2012)

Does anyone else watch this show other than me? When I first saw it, I was at awe to see people actually doing this, thinking what craziness is this, but I have been watching a little of it over a period of time now.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Its a reality show. Entertainment. Its all good until one of the jousts breaks off and goes through a competitor or a horse or shards fly towards one of the camera men. I agree, they are brave to do this, but I wish they would do something else besides jousting. Like sword fighting, clubs, or anything midevil. They might have done this, but I've only watched it a few times. I watched it where somebody punched a horse and got thrown off the competition. I'm sure animal rights will have a field day with that one.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Lol renaissance festival guys are nuts. I've seen it in person and i'm like holy crap guys you're actually doing this?? they did away with it for a reason...


----------

